# Sangamon County



## mickwgg1

where can i find Morels in springfield IL? i'm wanting to try to go Morel hunting for the first time ever and not sure if i could find any in Springfield city limits.


----------



## northcentral

You will be able to find them there. I went to Springfield on a buddy's private land and found them last year. About a week or two after people start finding them near St. Louis


----------



## megamahr

I've found them in the woods around the hiking trails at Lincoln's New Salem. The woods around Petersburg have a lot in there, but most of it is private land. My dad used to just pull into peoples driveways, knock on the front door, and ask to hunt morels on their property's, and I'd guess 75% of the time, they'd let us. Good and friendly folks in that area


----------



## rmentel

You might try the parks, Washington, Lincoln, Douglas etc. Good luck and post any news, good or bad!


----------



## reno9499

I am so pumped after all this rainfall!! I think next week we are gonn be filling the bags! After a couple slow years I think this year we are gonna hit the pot of gold! I have been tracking weather and temps since around 3/10 and they have been rising. Over last week the Mean has been low to mid 50's with Highs around 60's Lows around 50's. Anyone that knows how temps effect growth please comment??


----------



## northcentral

I think you are right reno9499! Lat few years have been dry and hot for central IL. Hopefully this weather holds so we can have a lot of larger morels. I think I am going to hit the woods next wknd, unless people start posting pics next week!


----------

